# I have caught my car "regenning" 3 times in a row



## oldreliable (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't know if that's a word or not.

Anyway, I drive about 50 miles one-way daily - a mix of stop-and-go and steady highway driving. Yesterday when I got to work and shut the car off, the fan was screaming. Same thing again last night, and same thing again this morning.

I have only caught it once before in the middle of a "regen", and that was months ago.

Is this normal, or something wrong with the car?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there oldreliable,

I understand that you have some concerns with your vehicle. I am not properly trained to offer technical advice, but if needed I will gladly contact your dealership in regard to your concern. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if our help is needed. We look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## oldreliable (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Kristen,

Hoping it doesn't need a dealer visit at this point, but I will let you know if I do have to drop it off.

Took the car out for lunch (don't leave much for lunch) and it seemed just fine - I will see if it happens again this evening.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

not sure what you mean by regen, but yes this is normal if the vehicle was driven hard or got hot (like it can in stop/go traffic)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

oldreliable said:


> Hi Kristen,
> 
> Hoping it doesn't need a dealer visit at this point, but I will let you know if I do have to drop it off.
> 
> Took the car out for lunch (don't leave much for lunch) and it seemed just fine - I will see if it happens again this evening.


It's good to hear everything is working fine for now, oldreliable. Definitely let us know if you have to go in for service. We'll gladly follow up with your dealership and offer additional assistance if necessary.

Talk to you soon,
Amber N. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

My cooling fan is always on after driving home. It get's a tad warm here (105-115). I don't believe the cooling fan is an indicator of your car regenning.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> not sure what you mean by regen, but yes this is normal if the vehicle was driven hard or got hot (like it can in stop/go traffic)


Its a diesel...


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have caught mine a few times doing this as well, first time was the winter when it was in the negatives outside.

The car will keep attempting to regen until it is successful. Eventually after so many tries it will display something to the effect of "continue driving" on the dash so it can complete the regen cycle that kept getting interuppted.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Then I'm pretty sure it will set off a code and force a reduced speed. I swear someone said that in a previous thread at least


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Its a diesel...


Yes, I know that, what is your point? What I posted still applies.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> not sure what you mean by regen, but yes this is normal if the vehicle was driven hard or got hot (like it can in stop/go traffic)


I had to look it up. For all that do know regen(like me Here you go: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNO-oUHmKXU or Diesel particulate filter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. 

If you don't feel like reading or watching here is a simple definition: Its the cleaning of the DPF.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Patman said:


> I had to look it up. For all that do know regen(like me Here you go: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNO-oUHmKXU or Diesel particulate filter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
> 
> If you don't feel like reading or watching here is a simple definition: Its the cleaning of the DPF.


Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## oldreliable (Dec 9, 2013)

It's not running the engine fan because it was driven hard or it's a hot day. It has done that once, and that was on low speed after I shut the car off.

After/during a "regen", the car puts the fan in super jet turbine mode and it almost smells like something is burning under the hood. THAT is what my car is doing.



MilTownSHO said:


> I have caught mine a few times doing this as well, first time was the winter when it was in the negatives outside.
> 
> The car will keep attempting to regen until it is successful. Eventually after so many tries it will display something to the effect of "continue driving" on the dash so it can complete the regen cycle that kept getting interuppted.
> 
> Nothing to worry about.


As I pulled off the highway this evening, I actually got this message on the dash screen. Remember reading about it on the forum, and jumped back on the highway and ran it at 3000 RPM til the message went off. Came home, parked the car, and no jet noises from under the hood! Guess it successfully completed it...though I don't know why it didn't start once I left the city, as there is about 15-20 minutes of stop-and-go, and then 40 minutes of straight highway driving at 55-65.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

The fan on ours runs after shutting down. Our JD Gator will do the same thing occasionally, but I've never heard the Duramax fan run after shut down.


----------

